# Arena of Dead



## Marky Lazer (Jun 6, 2006)

*Arena of Death*


_Are you that brutal fighter? Slaughtered any foul demons? Defended the honor of your king and country? I think not! You’re that sneaky backstabber who will do everything for money. You would even sell your own mother for a few lousy ducats. _
_Your smart, have a smooth talk and are really convincing. Together with some fellow sneaky bastards you build an arena where the best fighters will fight each other, sometimes even to the death. And you’re making money out of it… lot of money…_

_The common folk wants blood? You will give them blood!_

In Arena of Death you’re the owner of warriors, wild beast and slaves. With it you will let them fight in the Arena. Some of your warriors fight for money, other for pride. You don’t care what they’re fighting for; the master just wants some money.

Every player starts with 100 gold pieces. With this money you buy a warrior and his/her equipment. Every type of warrior has its own weaknesses and strengths, just the same as the different weapons and war gear.

Characteristics of the warrior
Hp – Hit Points: When the Hit Points are reduces to zero the fighter has lost the fight (in a Deathmatch the warrior has died).
T – Toughness: How hard is the warrior’s skin? Can he cope with the inflicted blow?
CS – Carry Strength: How strong is the warrior? How much can he carry?
Dex – Dexterity: The higher the dexterity the more likely to strike first.
P – Popularity: By draws for rolling dexterity etc. the warrior with the highest popularity always wins.
S – Skills: Warriors can earn skills when they become more experienced, the skills makes them even more feared warriors.




*Fighting and wounding*

Most of the time the fights are one on one. In this clash two warriors will charge each other. For this part the dexterity is important. Who will strike first? Who is the most skilled of the two warriors? To determine who strikes first you roll a D6. The score is added to the dexterity value, the highest strikes first. Ties are re-rolled.

Because it is a close combat we assume that every hit is aimed well, every warrior scores an automatic hit. But a few exceptions are made. Some warriors are very skilled swordfighters and can therefore deflect some attacks. Other warriors wear armors, shields or other protection, see the Armor Section for further rules.

After the skills and armor saves are made it is time to wound. The Strength of the weapon determines how likely it is to crush your opponent. Vice versa, a warrior’s toughness will determine how rough the warrior is. 

Every warrior has hit points, when we wound is made we need to figure out how bad the wound is. The Strength value of the weapon will determine this. For example: A dagger has a Strength Value of 6. This means a D6 roll of 6+ only wounds the opponent. The mighty two-handed sword has a Wound Value of 3, which means a wound is scored on a D6 roll of 3+. 1’s are automatic misses. The Damage Value of the weapon shows how much hit point the opponent will lose. If the hit points are reduced to zero the warrior has died. Otherwise the second warrior may strike. Follow the same path as mentioned above, except for the dexterity part. If after the attack of the second warrior both warriors stand on their feet, you continue again with the first fighter. You only roll once per fight for dexterity.

*Saving throws*

The value of the saving throws shows what you need to roll to deflect the hit of your opponent. If you have a saving throw of 6, you need to roll a 6 on a D6. If succeeded your opponent will never wound you.

Note: Combine all the value of your armor to determine your saving throw.

*Popularity*

The common folk sometimes adores the warriors and just hate the weaklings! After a fight a D6 is rolled. 
For the winner: on a 6, the popularity of the warrior has increased with one point.
For the loser: on a 1, the popularity of the warrior has decreased with one point.

*Healing*

If a warrior still has 50% or more hit points after a fight he will recover as normal. No special treatment is necessary.
If a warrior still only has 25% of his hit points left after a fight he needs to roll a D6. On a 3+ it’s full recovery with no special treatment.
If a warrior has less than 25% of his hit points or rolled les than a 3 on the previous roll the master needs to buy a special healing potion for him, else the warrior will die.
NOTE: This can be a good time to come up with a new warrior; no one cares about dead slaves after all.

Example:
Barbarian lost 2 Hp, full recovery
Barbarian lost 3 Hp, rolls a D6 -> Full recovery or heal
Barbarian lost all Hp, or failed the recovery roll, heal.

A healing session cost 10 gold pieces

*Betting*

If your warrior is involved in the fight or not, you can always bet. If you win your bet you get 1.5 times your fee. If you lose, you lost your money.
Example: You won a bet and you put 10 gold pieces on the winner, you will receive 15 gold pieces.

*Tournaments*

Every tournament is another one, with special prizes, sometime special rules. Everything you need to know will be mentioned when the GameMaster announces the following tournament.

*Warrior Classes*



Acrobat
Amazon
Barbarian
Monk
Paladin
Slave
Leech 

*Acrobat rules and stats*

Hp:    5
T:      4
CS:    5
Dex:   7
P:      4
S:      “_Hot girl” – Female warrior has an extra popularity point_
Price: 60 Gold pieces

_*Amazon rules and stats*_
Hp:    7
T:      4
CS:    4
Dex:   7
P:      3
S:      “_Hot girl” – Female warrior has an extra popularity point_
Price: 60 Gold pieces 

*Barbarian rules and stats*

Hp:    5
T:      7
CS:    7
Dex:   4
P:      3
S:_      Hard Skin –  On a D6 roll of 6 the barbarian gains +1T_
         May wield an extra weapon instead of any armor, gains an extra attack
Price: 75 Gold pieces

_*Monk rules and stats*_
Hp:    7
T:      4
CS:    4
Dex:   5
P:      3
S:      _Healing – A Monk can heal himself, after he lost half of his hit points he may roll a D6. On a 5+ he gets back one Hit Point (may only rolled once a turn)_
_         Heal – never needs to heal after a lost battle._
Price: 65 Gold pieces

_*Paladin rules and stats*_
Hp:    7
T:      5
CS:    5
Dex:   5
P:      3
S:      _Protective Aura – re-roll failed armor save_
Price: 75 Gold pieces


_*Slave rules and stats*_
Hp:    5
T:      5
CS:    5
Dex:   5
P:      2
S:      _Keep faith – The slave wants to be a free man, and with the Arena he can try to fulfill his dreams. On a D6 roll of a 6 he gains an extra attack in his first turn_
Price: 60 Gold pieces

*Leech rules and stats*

Hp:    4
T:      4
CS:    3
Dex:   4
P:      2
S:      _Leech – The leech can steal life of his opponent. When he has wounded his opponent he gains the lost hit points of his opponent._
_NOTE: The Leech will keep the stole Hit Points after the fight. The opponent can recover his old amount of Hit Points after a healing session._
_The maximum amount of Hit Points of a Leech his 10._
Price: 75 Gold pieces

*NOTE: More skills will be added in the update*


*Weapons*

Here you will find a list with all the available weapons and their stats.

Weapon, Weight, Strength, Damage Value, Price

Dagger, 1, 6, 1, 10
Sword, 2, 5, 2, 15
Axe, 3, 5, 3, 20
Two-handed sword, 3, 3, 3, 30
Two handed axe, 4, 3, 3, 25
Flail, 3, 4, 2, 15

_NOTE: More weapons will follow in the update._

*Armor*

Here you will find a list with all the available weapons and their stats.

Armor, Weight, Saving Throw, Price

Helm, 0, 1, 15
Shield, 1, 1, 15
Armor, 2, 2, 15
Heavy Armor, 3, 3, 30

NOTE: you can never use a heavy armor and a shield.
Example: A warrior with an Armor, shield and helm has a Saving Throw of: 2+

*Prizes*

Not all tournaments have to do with money. Sometimes a special prize can be won when victory has been achieved. Special prizes can be found in the tournament rules.




If you want to join with your very own warrior fill in the following form and post it below.

Your Chronicles Name: 

Your Gladiator's Name: 

Warrior Class: 

Weapons:

Armor:

Gold pieces left:

NOTES: Any suggestion on the game or questions about any rule can be posted in this thread as well.


----------

